# growth shots



## tnyr5 (May 30, 2015)

Everybody loves growth shots, right? 
Paph fowliei July 2014





May 2015 3 new growths & one start





St swithin July 2014 




May 2015 2 new growths & 2 starts & soon to bloom





Paph randsii mid June 2014




May 2015 bottom leaves in this pic are the top leaves in the first pic, new growth just starting


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2015)

nice work!


----------



## Marco (May 30, 2015)

Good growing. That fowliei looks like its about ready.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 30, 2015)

niveum end of July 2014 ( the smaller plant wasn't attached & didn't make it)




May 2015 4 new growths, one start, and a bud


----------



## troy (May 30, 2015)

Cool progress shots, thanks


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2015)

nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2015)

Oh my, very nice. Do you have secret incantations for
multiple new growths..like at midnight on the full moon and such?


----------



## tnyr5 (May 30, 2015)

I feed them fresh human blood.


----------



## Mocchaccino (May 31, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> I feed them fresh human blood.



That's pretty cool. Abundant protein supply and plenty of nutrients. I am feeding with urine no wonder I failed. :rollhappy:


----------



## tnyr5 (May 31, 2015)

It works, man. Find a relative that you don't like and use them for something productive!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 31, 2015)

Paph Wossner Blackwings April 2nd 2015 LS about 10"




May 31st 
13" LS, 2 new starts, probably could have grown more if I hadn't dropped it headfirst into a bag of sharp crushed granite & scarred it


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 30, 2015)

Everyone likes a nice ball o' roots.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2015)

Moving right along

I'm real excited about your randsii:wink:


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 30, 2015)

He's a temperamental jerk of a plant lol.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2015)

looking good!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 31, 2015)

Then, of course, there's the Mt Low which is two-thirds of a bathtub already o_o.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 31, 2015)

Beautiful, healthy plants! Especially that gorgeous randsii. Love the tub shots....give the poor thing a bubble bath with the jets. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2015)

I just really read this thread. You people are funny! :rollhappy:


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's the _dianthum_ that bloomed so nicely last year. The new growths have leaves that are much more typical, though still very thick and fleshy. I've given up trying to figure it out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2015)

Good growing!


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 24, 2015)

Some of the Phraglets up for their twice-yearly repotting. Decent roots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful roots.


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2015)

Decent? For seedlings those look like healthy root systems to me.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 1, 2015)

More root porn. Repotting the charlesworthii now that it has finished blooming. Not a single dead root.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2015)

Usually, a problem I find is bad growth with rotted media. If you can do "twice yearly repotting" you can come to NYC to help me.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 1, 2015)

For young flasklings, I repot every 3 months


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 1, 2015)

& I'm terrified of cities, so no lol.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> For young flasklings, I repot every 3 months





tnyr5 said:


> & I'm terrified of cities, so no lol.



But I have lots of young flasklings; think of the fun you could have!


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2015)

great growing!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 1, 2015)

NYEric said:


> But I have lots of young flasklings; think of the fun you could have!



By the time I got there, I would be such a ball of anxiety that all I'd be doing is throwing up.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 7, 2016)

chuck alba 5/15/2015



chuck alba 2/07/2016
moved up one pot size. 14 growths now. If it would only bloom...


----------



## Justin (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang that's some good growing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 7, 2016)

looking very good


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow, nice forest!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 23, 2016)

Time to repot a brachy.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 23, 2016)

this is wonderful....

David


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> I feed them fresh human blood.



Probably a great organic fertilizer! 
Iron and proteins, sugars, and a bunch of other goddies!

Jokes aside, bone meals and blood meals, these are acutally great fertilizers any way. haha

Now, seriously, you should tell us what you do.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 24, 2016)

Tony dont tell them about watering with infant tears!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah but they're so hard to get. Parents are so weird about letting me harvest them. Such a pain in the arse.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 25, 2016)

Twice a year!

I thought I was bad with a 15-18 month cycle.

Do most folks repot compots & slg's every three months?


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 26, 2016)

ignore him, he's insane.oke:
I have had plants for 15years in the same pot, without repotting. Works fine if you can keep it healthy.
Normally do not repot unless something wrong, like outgrown pot etc.
And how could I? must have more than 1000 plants:sob:


----------



## Stone (Apr 26, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> Yeah but they're so hard to get. Parents are so weird about letting me harvest them. Such a pain in the arse.



Great to see ''arse'' spelled correctly!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 27, 2016)

15 yrs. 

I'm impressed.

R u shure you're not referring to cactus?!

That's why I like clear pots, at least for plants that are similar and in same sized pots...allows me to monitor without disturbing roots.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 28, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> 15 yrs.
> 
> I'm impressed.
> 
> ...



Cannot think of a paph here and now, but there is this coelogyne flaccida that has been in its pot since 1993......and the different dendrobium thyrsiflorums that have been residing since end of last millenium:rollhappy:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't repot often, either.
Probably every 2-4 years? I repot when it needs to be done.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 25, 2016)

Exactly 30 days' growth on my rothschildianum.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2016)

lovely plant - stop drawing on it :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

